# vehicle mot,s



## jed1 (Sep 27, 2011)

Been in Naxos for a year now and settled in quite nicely. I bought a second hand car here and assumed there were no such thing as a MOT. Could somebody please advise me on this ruling
THANKS
JED


----------



## wka (Sep 18, 2009)

what do the letters MOT stand for in your country? I am going to assume you are referring to the KTEO inspection? Complete details here:
YME.gr


----------



## The Grocer (May 30, 2010)

JED1...Yes you need the equivalent of the UK MOT every TWO years. This is done at the KTEO station and will cost you about 50E. ON TOP of that you need a CO2 exhaust test, which will be done at the KTEO station at the same time, but this is done EVERY YEAR.
The station will (when passed) stick a round sticker on your rear number plate showing the test date.....


----------



## jed1 (Sep 27, 2011)

*KTEO test*

Thanks for the help with my question about KTEO tests,I have managed now to book myself in for a test, does anybody know if Hazard lights are a compulsory item,I know I am probably the only person in greece without them , but I have a old Ford Sierra and the switch is broken
Thanks 
JED1


----------



## The Grocer (May 30, 2010)

Don't know the answer to that one, sorry. But it must be worthwhile just buying a simple flick switch and connecting the wires so they work rather than failing !


----------



## Jolly Roger (Dec 4, 2011)

Here are the items that SHOULD be tested.

The interior and exterior of the vehicle must be clean before taking the test. The vehicle is checked to ensure that the colour and the chassis and engine number correspond to those indicated on the vehicle registration papers.

The vehicle is also tested for the following:

•Exterior and interior: engine, tyres, front window, doors, frame, lights, bumpers, horn, indicators, windscreen wipers, seats, safety equipment
•Emissions
•Axles
•Wheels and suspension
•Braking systems
•Chassis
•Lights: functionality in all weather conditions
•Noise levels

The Grocer mentioned the sticker on the rear number plate. This has the year that the next test is due in the centre of the circle. Around the perimeter are the numbers 1 to 12, which obviously represent the months. On mine the numbers 11 to 1 are blocked in and my test is due in early January. A friend has the same section blocked in, but his test is in September. Does anyone know the reason for this?


----------



## Jolly Roger (Dec 4, 2011)

> The Grocer mentioned the sticker on the rear number plate. This has the year that the next test is due in the centre of the circle. Around the perimeter are the numbers 1 to 12, which obviously represent the months. On mine the numbers 11 to 1 are blocked in and my test is due in early January. A friend has the same section blocked in, but his test is in September. Does anyone know the reason for this?


I can now answer my own question. Apparently, the month in which the test is due, is shown at the 12o'clock position. All discs have the same numbers blocked-in and this provides an indication from a distance which way the disc has been positioned.


----------



## samphire (May 20, 2011)

Just out of interest is there a simular KTEO requirement for a scooter?


----------



## wka (Sep 18, 2009)

Samphire, I don't have a scooter but I believe the answer is yes. I found this article online:

???? ????? ??? ??? ??????? ??? ??? 50cc - AutoBlog.gr

I'll translate it for you:
******************************************************************
Dated June 22, 2010:
"More than 250 million euros will soon fall due from the owners of 2.7 million cars which have not passed KTEO as they were supposed to, but also from the owners of 2.2 million motorcycles/scooters; motorcycles over 50 cc's will be required, for the first time, to pass the technical control (KTEO) in order to avoid a €400 fine. In order to accomplish this, the Ministry of Works is advancing a bill that prevents any owner who hasn't passed KTEO and doesn't have an Omissions Controls Card, from insuring his vehicle.

[...] With the new bill, an older pre-existing law will be enforced, requiring the control of two-wheeled vehicles over 50 cc's by KTEO and at the same time the issuance of an Omissions Controls Card.

More than 2.7 million vehicles out of the approximately 7.5 million of the total Greek fleet are in use without having passed KTEO. KTEO-avoidance is measured at around 40%, since it is estimated that only about 60% of vehicles appear for their controls. At the same time, the average failure rate at the 57 public and 125 private KTEO throughout Greece is not over 7%.

[...] Motorcycle owners (over 50cc) are about to go through a tremendous hassle, since they will need to go through KTEO EVERY YEAR, not, however, in the familiar KTEOs near their home, but in far-off regions in some industrial zone of Attica. At the same time, commercial motorcycles (such as those used by courier/delivery), will have to pass KTEO every 6 months!

As far as the cost of the test, it is estimated, according to information, that it will be €25 for a private motorcycle and €18 for a commercial one (every 6 months). The issue of KTEO for motorcycles started last spring (i.e., spring 2009) and has been a Law in Greece since 15 May, 2009 when it was published in the Government Gazette (FEK #915), on which basis the exact requirements for motorcycle KTEO units can be set up.

[...] On 18 May [presumably also 2009], the decision about emissions measurements for motorcycles by KTEO was circulated. On May 20, 2009 the check procedure was published, indicating which points need to be checked and how problems will be weighted.

It is important to note that the check-points for a motorcycle are about 200 and certainly more than those of a passenger car. The reason that this law never was enforced is due to the lack of communication between the various involved parties of the State and the authorities put these delays down to technical problems which exist between the Works Ministry and the nomarchies (prefectures).

[...] The function of motorcycle KTEO is expected to be put into practice in areas of Attica which are located inside the industrial zone due to the excessive noise and other types of pollution which they produce.

[...] According to the law, by 2030, no KTEO will be allowed to operate inside a residential district in Athens and Thessaloniki, and any which already operate in residential districts will have to relocated outside them to the suburbs of the large cities where there are industrial zones. 
******************************************************************
I haven't translated the entire thing but I think this gives you a good idea, and of course if you read Greek you can do further research on your own. I don't know how much this is actually followed.... hopefully an actual motorcycle owner can come on here and tell you their experience. How many cc's do you have?


----------



## Jolly Roger (Dec 4, 2011)

I heard about the KTEO test for motorcycles about a year ago. So far, I havn't been refused insurance because I havn't got a KTEO certificate. I do not believe our KTEO station on Kefalonia is able to do the test anyway.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Dec 4, 2011)

Jolly Roger said:


> I heard about the KTEO test for motorcycles about a year ago. So far, I havn't been refused insurance because I havn't got a KTEO certificate. I do not believe our KTEO station on Kefalonia is able to do the test anyway.


I just found my reply from January 2012. I managed to get my scooter tested in August 2012 at the Kefalonia KTEO and will be taking it again for its' two year test in a few days.


----------



## samrvy (Mar 26, 2011)

Jolly Roger said:


> I heard about the KTEO test for motorcycles about a year ago. So far, I havn't been refused insurance because I havn't got a KTEO certificate. I do not believe our KTEO station on Kefalonia is able to do the test anyway.


Last week I took my 600 cc bike for the test. I was fined for 2 years none test and the total was 79 euro including the test.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Dec 4, 2011)

Going back to this thread from a few years ago, is there anyone with a 50cc scooter/moped that can tell me whether they are subject to a KTEO test every two years?


----------



## Jolly Roger (Dec 4, 2011)

Jolly Roger said:


> Going back to this thread from a few years ago, is there anyone with a 50cc scooter/moped that can tell me whether they are subject to a KTEO test every two years?


Strangely enough, from what I have found online, it would seem that 50cc scooters/mopeds do not require testing.


----------

